# Dealing with deductible in an insurance claim



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I have seen a lot of discussion about being "stuck" with a deductible. It's not true IF you handle it properly. I will give you an example.

I was rear ended on the freeway (ap not on), and the driver ran successfully. He was never caught. My insurance said they'd cover but that I had a deductible. I took the car to the MOST expensive body shop I could find (they work on classic cars almost exclusively). I pointed out the gouge in the sidewall of a tire, the scrape marks on the wheel, etc. They found $1600 in damage. Insurance co said they'd give me $600 and not charge me as 'at fault' - I said "deal."

Took it to a shop, not a fancy shop, it was way in the back of an obscure industrial park, no neon lights, no customer waiting room, etc. Told dood that it was NOT an insurance job. He looked at it and said that if I could live with a ding the size of my little finger nail on the bumper he'd do the whole thing for $500. I told him if he'd buff out the headlight covers, I'd do $500. He said ok. 

He knocked out a dent about palm size, did a paint match the same size, buffed it and the bumper out. Did the headlight covers, and I paid $500. Then went to the tire shop and got two new front tires for $300. Got thru the whole thing (and replaced two tires that needed it anyway, and got the headlight covers cleared up) for less than $200. (I had the tire guy check the wheel, it was fine - cosmetic damage only). 

You don't have to have the work done at the place you get the initial estimate. And when you tell a body man that it's an insurance gig -- they lite up. It's like a 4x surge to them.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Amen.
Get the estimate, then ask for a check!
Easy peezy. Heck, you dont even have to do the repairs at all if you dont want to. (Of course for Uber you do)

My wife has had two minor accidents in the past 2 years. Both got us trips to Disneyland. (my deductible is $250)


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Amen.
> Get the estimate, then ask for a check!
> Easy peezy. Heck, you dont even have to do the repairs at all if you dont want to. (Of course for Uber you do)
> 
> My wife has had two minor accidents in the past 2 years. Both got us trips to Disneyland. (my deductible is $250)


Yup. I have come out thousands ahead in previous incidents ... only reason I didn't with this one is because ... there really wasn't very much damage. Hell, I've had a run away shopping cart do more damage.


----------

